# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Onewheel, self-balancing electric skateboard, Future Motion Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Future Motion Inc.

Inventor - Kyle Doerksen

Onewheel on Wikipedia

"Onewheel :: The Self-Balancing Electric Skateboard" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Onewheel Is a Self Balancing Skateboard

 Published on Jan 27, 2014




> Onewheel is the brainchild of Kyle Doerksen, an electromechanical engineer and board sports enthusiast who previously worked at IDEO. Over the last several years, he's been toying around with the idea of building a skateboard that would give users the ability to get around while feeling like they were surfing or skiing on powder. The result is a beautiful and simply designed board that is smart enough to balance users standing still, but powerful enough to move up to 12 miles per hour when users lean to one side. Ryan Lawler talks with the inventor of Onewheel Kyle Doerksen.

----------


## Airicist

We ride the Onewheel, the skateboard of the future 

Published on Apr 10, 2015




> Read the whole story here: 
> 
> "This Is What It's Like to Ride a One-Wheeled Skateboard"
> The unconventional Onewheel uses gyroscopes to balance you on a go-kart tire, over bumps and curbs
> 
> by Alexander George
> April 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Onewheel+ hands-on

Published on Jan 6, 2017

----------

